

Vim: Staying on Homerow - duggieawesome
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2013/09/11/vim-staying-on-home-row-via-map.html

======
lysium
A lot of text for a little map, isn't it? ;-)

Usually, I avoid remapping for insert mode, because \- typing ';' will pause
for a while in case a key is pressed that triggers a mapping \- typing the
mapping when you literally mean it is often surprising.

Instead, I use Ctrl+[ to escape from insert mode. Staying on the home row does
not seem that important if you've just finished writing several sentences.

